# Tessa is sick - update



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I took the girls to a humane society fundraiser today where they were outside playing with a lot of other dogs. Miss Tessa was being her usual social butterfly self, make friends and sniffing whatever body parts were at her nose level. She had a wonderful time, but in the car on the way home she threw up twice. 

Since she had just made a mess in her car seat, I pulled over and put her up front with me. She flipped around like she was real uncomfortable and then got very still. Her tongue was gray and her breathing was very shallow. We went straight to the emergency vet who said it looked like anaphalytic shock. He didn't see any visible evidence of a bee sting or anything like that but he said the symptoms were classic for it. He administered epinephrine, benedryl and cortisone and within 20 minutes her gums were pink again and she was wagging her tail. They had her stay for about 3 hours just to be sure, and then I brought her home.

Tonight she is much quieter than usual and still acts like she doesn't feel all that great, but after what she went through today I wouldn't feel all that great either. The vet said to give her a small meal tonight which she wolfed down and to give her 1/4 benedryl at bedtime. 

Please say prayers that she has a restful night and is her bouncy self tomorrow. I am just so glad I decided to go straight to the ER vet instead of going home first to drop off Sweetness.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow how scary  i hope she is ok and continues to do better - good quick thinking on your part


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, thank God you went straight to the ER. The Gods were with you and Tessa. Poor little girl. That must have been so scary for you. I'm glad she is alright. I will keep her in my prayers and I do hope she has a good night.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! What a scary situation....I am happy that you had an emergency facility close by. I hope that she has a restful night and feels better in the morning. Sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Poor little Tessa :wub: ! Glad you took her right to the vet. If she's eating well, she's probably not in too bad shape - just recuperating from the
events of the day. It would be good if you could find out what she's allergic to to make sure that doesn't happen again!! Feel better, Tessa!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Oh Maggie, poor Tessa. So glad you got her to the vet right away. Please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! I'm so glad this turned out OK... thank goodness you were able to get medical care quickly! I bet she'll feel a lot better tomorrow! Thank goodness she is OK!!!!!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my gosh, how frightening! Thank goodness you were able to get her to a vet right away. I will definitely keep sweet Tessa in my prayers. Let us know how she's feeling. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, you and Tessa have had a rough day!!! She will probably sleep well tonight and may be a little off in the morning, but because of your quick thinking, she will be fine. I am sorry she had to go through that!!! Give her hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry to hear about poor Tessa. Very scary indeed and so glad you got her help right away. Maybe she was stung and you didn't know it or could she have eaten anything that could have caused it? Happy they watched her so there wasn't a biphasic (second) reaction. She'll be tired from it all and the Benedryl but should start feeling better tomorrow or so. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How scary :shocked: . I'm glad she's doing ok now & I hope she's back to normal real soon.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Maggie,
How scary!! Thank God you took Tessa in. I'm so happy she ate her dinner!! I hope you're all resting comfortably now. Get well soon, beautiful Tessa.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh my gosh, how scarey !! great that you went straight to the vet and had this taken care of!! As someone said it would be good to try to figure out what affected her so it can be avoided in the future, maybe go back to the area and see if there is anything on the ground she may have licked or picked up. 
Was the event at a place where maybe grass had been chemically treated recently? 
Hope your litle girl is feeling much better today!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:grouphug: hugs and prayers for little tessa


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad Tessa is recovering, sick babies are a scary thing.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I'd have been terrified! what a good mommy you are to notice and act so quickly!
Tessa's a very lucky girl!

If you get the chance, please post an update. thx!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in on Tessa..........I hope she is better this morning.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG poor Tessa! Thank goodness you went right to the vet with her. I wonder what got her sick. Please update us with how she is today. Prayers that sweet Tessa recovers and is back to her butterfly self today! :grouphug:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh that is so scarry. I hope she is all better today.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Poor Tessa! Good thing you acted quickly and took her to emergency. I'd have been shocked out of my mind. Hope she's feeling much better today. :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

:grouphug: Thank you everyone for the good wishes and prayers. This morning Tessa was still pretty miserable when I left for work. I called my regular vet to make a follow up appt for this afternoon and made arrangements to work from home this afternoon. Thank goodness I have a very understanding boss who recognizes that even though I'm not in the office I'm still working. 

When I got home a little bit ago, Tessa is just about back to her normal bubbly self. :chili: I even caught her trying to climb onto the table going after my lunch! I'm sure everything will check out fine but given how sick she was yesterday I wanted to make sure there's nothing still going on.

Now, the humor in all of this - Sweetness was with us when it happened and when Tess threw up in the car she got both car seats. Sweetness' seat wasn't too bad so I sort of wiped it up and left her in it, figuring I'd clean it up we got home from the Emergency Vet. When I went to get her out of the car at the vet's office, Sweetness was huddled in the car seat as far away from the "mess" as she could get and looking at me like "MOM! She threw up on me! EWWWWWW!"

Hugs to you all!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

It's good to hear Tessa is feeling better. :grouphug: What a scare!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so glad Tessa is feeling better.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tess has had an up and down few days and yesterday started vomiting. That stopped and last night she was fine again. This morning she was in extreme pain in her mid section and wouldn't move. She refused food and refused to walk. She is currently at the vet's undergoing a whole bunch of tests - full blood work, barium series, all sorts of things. I am so very scared for her - prayers please that they find out what is wrong and can quickly correct it.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Tessa is sick :grouphug: I'll say a prayer for her. Get well soon Tessa :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, bless her heart........please keep us updated. I can tell you are worried and I will say prayers for Tessa!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of prayers for Tessa rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh dear, I hate to hear that but am glad she's at the vet's. Lots of prayers for you & Tessa.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh no. I was hoping Tessa was better. Be sure that we are all praying for her. Please please keep us updated. :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Tessa.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

get well tessa rayer: :heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...Get well soon Tessa rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Poor baby, I hope they find what the problem is and get her better very soon. :wub: rayer:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Maggie, we are sending prayers like crazy for Tessa.

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh No! I had thought the problems were all behind her! I sure will be praying they get to the source of her illness and get her on the mend quickly!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Tessa rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh how awful. I'm praying like crazy for Tessa. Poor thing. How are you holding up?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this, Maggie. I pray her vet will find out what is going on ... and, that it is nothing serious. Maybe it's the canine flu virus going around?

Hugs and prayers for you and Tess, Maggie. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie
Thoughts and prayers for Tessa. Hoping they find out what's wrong soon. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on, baby girl. Praying for a speedy recovery.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG, Maggie -- I don't know how I missed your original post on this. I'm sending prayers and positive energy for Tess and hugs for you. Please keep us posted.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh no! I'll be praying for Miss Tessa. I hope the vet can figure out what's going on so it can be treated!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Special prayes for baby girl Tessa :crying:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good thoughts for sweet Tessa. Please update us as soon as you know something, Maggie.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I also missed your original post. It is very worrying that she is still not herself yet. I hope they get to the bottom of this quickly. rayer: Hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Tessa's very much in our prayers. We feel terrible when our babies do.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How did I miss this

Heavenly Father I ask that you would be with little Tessa, I pray Lord that you would put your healing hands on her little body, I thank you for hearing our prayers. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers for Tessa.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending :group rayer: hug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just got home from work and saw this. Sending prayers up for you and Tessa.

Judie, Jaz, Quig


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hope they find out what is wrong with your baby ASAP. Prayers and good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Get well soon Tessa. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh!! I sure hope she'll be OK!! Hugs to you both and best wishes for her full recovery.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your sweet precious Tessa! :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just checking in to see if anything new has been discovered...


Hoping Tessa (and you) are feeling better. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I know how worried you must be. I'm praying the vets can get to the bottom of this and Tessa will make a quick and full recovery. 

rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Hugs.... :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

lots of love coming from our home to yours for Tessa!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: I hope Tessa will be ok.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I too am hoping the best for Tessa ~ rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :heart:


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am soo sorry you are going throught this with your doggy

may god bless you and your doggy 


rayer: rayer: rayer: 


anna


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, bless her wee little heart. Maggie, I am certainly praying. 

All our love,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Raul, and Coby


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 
Sending prayers for this to be nothing serious and a speedy recovery. 
:grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Praying for your sweet little Tessa...


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry your baby is going through this.
Praying for a quick recovery for Tessa rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Saying prayers for your sweet Tessa. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

wow so sorry  are any test results back feel so bad for you and her


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Praying for little Tessa...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you to all of you for the prayers and kind words. Tessa spent yesterday at the vet ruling out a number of things. Blood work was fine except that lipase was slightly elevated but Pancreatic Lipase Enzyme was normal so he ruled out pancreatitis. 

The vet also started a barium series and is concerned that it is taking a long time for her stomach to empty out. The last film at 4:00 pm yesterday also showed a suspicious spot that might indicate a partial blockage. There's no gas buildup like a complete blockage and she is still having BMs although they are extremely "skinny." (TMI)  She also has "extreme hypersensitivity" near her right hip which is where she got an injection of cerenia Tuesday afternoon because she had been vomiting. FYI - he has seen this in 2 of the 3 dogs he has seen get this injection in the past couple of weeks, so now he's wondering if it's all that it's cracked up to be.

He wanted her to spend the night at home so she did - very stoned on pain meds. She slept in a crate next to the bed instead of in bed with Sweetness and me and is a bit better this morning. She didn't cry in pain when I picked her up like she did yesterday. The extreme swelling near the injection site has gone down. She also walked quickly out to go potty instead of me having to carry her and went back up the 3 steps into the house without even stopping to give me a chance to pick her up. She is still refusing food and I had to syringe water into her mouth, but once I did she drank ok.

Right now she's chillin' - still looking for yellow submarines and purple bunnies I think - and she goes back to the vet when they open at 8 for more of the barium study. If there's no blockage, his hypothesis is that because of the allergic reaction on Sunday, she reacted extremely poorly to the cerenia and we will never ever give that drug to her again.

Sweetness is actually doing OK with all of this - although she did spend much of the night sleeping near the crate instead of up against me. I finally got a few hours of good sleep after 1 am; hopefully by the end of the day today we'll know what is going on.

Hugs to all! :grouphug: 

Thank you again - Tessa sends her "stoned" little kisses. I will update later today when I hear more news from the vet.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Maggie you must be out of your mind with worry about now. What a horrible couple of days. I'm so sorry you still have no concrete answers. Continued prayers for sweet Tessa and you. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh bless your heart, I pray that she has no more blockage today and it is because of the shot. Wonder what happened in the beginning, maybe you will never know. I wish you luck today. It does sound like she is coming around. Thanks for the update. We were worried!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hopefully the shot is the culprit. I'll keep Tessa in my prayers. She's such a sweet baby and so full of life.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and love :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh wow i thought cerenia is suppose to be pretty safe  I am taking dex for dental and he is going to get this for car sickness to get him there as is 45 min from me now i am nervous about using it but hopefully it is just the injection form ughhhh - poor baby so they did not see any blockage on an xray? Skinny poops is also a sign of inflammatory bowel disease as my ibd boy has skinny poops but since yours just had this one incident could also be her entire system was inflamed from whatever she ate and had an allergic reaction to - what did she eat that day? Some dogs have bad reactions to peanut butter like humans did she have any peanut butter treats - i am starting to think if no blockage something she ate that day she had a horrible allergic reaction too as a bug bite i do not think would last this long 


QUOTE (maggieh @ Oct 1 2009, 06:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835690


> Thank you to all of you for the prayers and kind words. Tessa spent yesterday at the vet ruling out a number of things. Blood work was fine except that lipase was slightly elevated but Pancreatic Lipase Enzyme was normal so he ruled out pancreatitis.
> 
> The vet also started a barium series and is concerned that it is taking a long time for her stomach to empty out. The last film at 4:00 pm yesterday also showed a suspicious spot that might indicate a partial blockage. There's no gas buildup like a complete blockage and she is still having BMs although they are extremely "skinny." (TMI)  She also has "extreme hypersensitivity" near her right hip which is where she got an injection of cerenia Tuesday afternoon because she had been vomiting. FYI - he has seen this in 2 of the 3 dogs he has seen get this injection in the past couple of weeks, so now he's wondering if it's all that it's cracked up to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter says "Tessa, isn't it fun being stoned and den da mommies want to cuddle and wuv you so much!?!? but I hopes you get better soon!!!"


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hoping Tessa continues to get better! rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Any word back on Tessa?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Just checking in on Tessa. :wub: I hope she is feeling better this afternoon.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Just read this thread and sending up some prayers. I hope Tessa is doing better soon. Poor baby. You must be going crazy - Hugz to you! Hang in there. 

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you!

The final film in the barium series this morning showed no blockage - everything had passed through her system. The vet kept her for a few more hours to see how she'd do and she perked up a bit so I brought her home about 1:00. Best guess at a diagnosis - hypersensitive reaction to the cerenia injection probably all still as a result of the allergic reaction. Because of the digestive problems, he's thinking it was the treat she got from one of the vendors at the doggy event on Sunday rather than an insect bite. I don't remember the exact treat but I remember the brand - I don't buy that brand anyway and believe me now I never will.

Tessa has had a small portion of hamburger and rice and is begging for more. She's still not her playful self but did run around a bit with Sweetness, then laid down to rest. 

If she continues to improve through tomorrow, then we're out of the woods!

Hugs to all of you!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

That's great news!! I hope that she continues to improve and will be back to herself in no time!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a relief! Please keep us posted as to her progress since she's not 100% yet. Was the brand a commonly used brand here on SM? And was he thinking is was just Tessa's system and not really the treat but the two combined? If Tessa has a slow digestive system, which my Jett has, you may want to try Animal Essentials Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes.

Hugs to all 3 of you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad to hear she's doing well and feeling better !


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Maggie -- that's so scary. But I'm glad that Tessa is better and at home recouperating. 

Sounds like she's going to be fine within a few days. I'm still sending prayers and positive energy your way.

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad Tessa is doing much better :aktion033: . I hope she continues on to full recovery. I always hate not knowing exactly 100% what the cause of an illness is. The important thing though,is that she's going to be ok.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*YEA!! TESSA FEELS BETTER!! :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so glad to hear this positive report!! I hope tomorrow she will be 100% back to her old self!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie -- seems like finally some good news. Sounds like you have to give Tessa advice we give to skin kids: Never take treats from strangers, eh? Still have her in our thoughts and hoping she improves every day. Let us know. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great news! I hope she continues to improve and is 100% in not time!
Hugs to Tessa. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great news, Maggie! I hope Tessa continues to improve. :wub: :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 1 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835863


> What a relief! Please keep us posted as to her progress since she's not 100% yet. Was the brand a commonly used brand here on SM? And was he thinking is was just Tessa's system and not really the treat but the two combined? If Tessa has a slow digestive system, which my Jett has, you may want to try Animal Essentials Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes.
> 
> Hugs to all 3 of you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Crystal:

It was not one of the ones we talk about here - it was Bil-Jac and I think it was the "light" or low calorie version. Either way, she sticks with Charlee Bear from now on for "cookies" which is what I've been giving my malts for over 10 years now. 

The doctor thinks she was allergic to an ingredient in the treat and then just went downhill from there, with the reaction to the cerenia being what caused her extreme pain yesterday. He thinks the cerenia might have been fine had her system not already been stressed and out of wack. Because she's an amputee and had a broken leg for more than a month before she was rescued, she should be able to tolerate a moderate amount of pain. This must have been absolutely excruciating for her to be so sick. She's had no more meds other than pain narcotics Wednesday morning and Wednesday night and is slowly doing better. And yes, the vet sent us home with instructions to use probiotics and also a small bit of pepcid on a regular basis! 

:biggrin: On a lighter note, I did have to explain to my much older sister why I was singing Yellow Submarine to a "stoned" dog! :brownbag: 

We're going to bed - it's been a long week! I'll update more in the morning. Cross your fingers that it's a quiet, uneventful night around here!

Maggie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maggie, I pray Tessa continues to feel better. And, I hope both you and Tessa have a restful night's sleep. Pleasant dreams for you ... and, sweet puppy dreams for Tessa. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, what a relief! I am SO glad to hear sweet Tessa doing better and I pray she continues to improve. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so glad Tessa is doing better


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Your latest update on little Tessa is GREAT news!! Will be praying you both have a nice restful night!!!....and that tomorrow and coming days show Tessa feeling better and better!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

well that is great and so glad it was not a blockage was thinking it was a food allergic reaction  poor thing -- I would recommend not letting anyone give your dogs treats -- so many people just come up and try to give my dogs treats and i have to stop them and say no she is allergic but thanks anyway and i HATE it but there are so many funky things in treats you can never be to careful. So glad she is ok 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Oct 1 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835855


> Thank you thank you thank you!
> 
> The final film in the barium series this morning showed no blockage - everything had passed through her system. The vet kept her for a few more hours to see how she'd do and she perked up a bit so I brought her home about 1:00. Best guess at a diagnosis - hypersensitive reaction to the cerenia injection probably all still as a result of the allergic reaction. Because of the digestive problems, he's thinking it was the treat she got from one of the vendors at the doggy event on Sunday rather than an insect bite. I don't remember the exact treat but I remember the brand - I don't buy that brand anyway and believe me now I never will.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

pepcid ac for long term?? why ? I can see for a short term until she is better as it controls the acids in the stomach but if she was ok before this incident I would not think she would need this long term -I have read that pepcid ac can cause hairloss in dogs so would not use long term if you do not have to 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Oct 1 2009, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835902


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Oct 1 2009, 05:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835863





> What a relief! Please keep us posted as to her progress since she's not 100% yet. Was the brand a commonly used brand here on SM? And was he thinking is was just Tessa's system and not really the treat but the two combined? If Tessa has a slow digestive system, which my Jett has, you may want to try Animal Essentials Probiotics with Digestive Enzymes.
> 
> Hugs to all 3 of you!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Crystal:

It was not one of the ones we talk about here - it was Bil-Jac and I think it was the "light" or low calorie version. Either way, she sticks with Charlee Bear from now on for "cookies" which is what I've been giving my malts for over 10 years now. 

The doctor thinks she was allergic to an ingredient in the treat and then just went downhill from there, with the reaction to the cerenia being what caused her extreme pain yesterday. He thinks the cerenia might have been fine had her system not already been stressed and out of wack. Because she's an amputee and had a broken leg for more than a month before she was rescued, she should be able to tolerate a moderate amount of pain. This must have been absolutely excruciating for her to be so sick. She's had no more meds other than pain narcotics Wednesday morning and Wednesday night and is slowly doing better. And yes, the vet sent us home with instructions to use probiotics and also a small bit of pepcid on a regular basis! 

:biggrin: On a lighter note, I did have to explain to my much older sister why I was singing Yellow Submarine to a "stoned" dog! :brownbag: 

We're going to bed - it's been a long week! I'll update more in the morning. Cross your fingers that it's a quiet, uneventful night around here!

Maggie
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Good news!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry of everything you and sweet Tessa went through the last few days!!

I pray that this is all behind you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:

Give Tessa a kiss from us. :wub: :wub: 

And LOL at the "Yellow Submarine" reference.  :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hewwo evewybody! Dis is Tessa. I told Mommy I’d update you dis morning. I’m feewing much better even though I still don’t want to wun and pway a bunch. Mommy sed I wuz reawwy sick a few days ago. I don’t remember much about it to be honest! Dere was dis nice girl with a needle that stuck just a bit and den she carried me awound in a bwankie da rest of da day! So if I wuz sick, I didn’t no it!  

My mommy must have been reawwy upset cuz she wuz cryin when she took me to da place wit da needles on Wednesday. It wuz embarrassing! :brownbag: 

I’ll tell you a secret – I wuz kind of scared cuz before I came to live wit Mommy and Sweetness somebody just took me somepwace strange and dumped me dere. I wuz hurtin den too cuz I had a bwoken weg – dat’s why I only gots 3 wegs now. I wuz a wittle scared when Mommy left me at the pwace wit da needles and didn’t come for me until it wuz almost dark outside. Den when she took me back da next day I got reawwy scared dat she wuz leavin me. Guess I wuz wrong cuz Mommy came back and got me – she must reawwy wuv me, huh? :wub: 

Tank you all for telling my mommy dat I wood be OK. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

tessa so glad you are feeling better


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, sweet Tessa your mommy would never leave nor forget about you. Your little story almost made me cry. I am so happy that you are feeling better and I hope you are feeling good enough to run and play soon. Hugs to you sweet girl.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Oct 2 2009, 08:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836012


> Hewwo evewybody! Dis is Tessa. I told Mommy I’d update you dis morning. I’m feewing much better even though I still don’t want to wun and pway a bunch. Mommy sed I wuz reawwy sick a few days ago. I don’t remember much about it to be honest! Dere was dis nice girl with a needle that stuck just a bit and den she carried me awound in a bwankie da rest of da day! So if I wuz sick, I didn’t no it!
> 
> My mommy must have been reawwy upset cuz she wuz cryin when she took me to da place wit da needles on Wednesday. It wuz embarrassing! :brownbag:
> 
> ...


Tessa, I knows you wuz scared cause I gots left two whole times and I donts wike it when my mom weaves me -ever. I fink you and me gots the bestest mommies in da whole world now cause dey always comes back! I am so gwad dat you are fweeling wots better - pwetty soon you will want to wun and pway and den you can wun all da way to my house and we can pway in my yard and have wots of fun!

give your mommy wots of extra wuving - she deserves it!

xoxo Hunter


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Oct 2 2009, 10:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836042


> Awwww, sweet Tessa your mommy would never leave nor forget about you. Your little story almost made me cry. I am so happy that you are feeling better and I hope you are feeling good enough to run and play soon. Hugs to you sweet girl.[/B]


Wiping the tears from my eyes too!!! 
I hope that you and mommy get to rest and cuddle this weekend and forget about last week...though given you were stoned Tessa, you're probably thinking..."hey man, like what happened last week?" :confused1: Love to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so relieved that Tessa is ok. I kept coming back to this thread hoping for her to turn around.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hurray ! you are better , take care Tessa!



:crying: your story was so sad but you're safe now. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tessa, we're so glad that you're feeling better. I know that you will feel well enough to play with Sweetness very soon.

And your Mom loves you beyond belief and would never, ever, ever, ever leave you. Sometimes you just have to go to the hospital to get better.

You're a lucky little girl to have such a wonderful "furever" home. :biggrin:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Haven't gotten on here a lot lately but just seeing this and so happy that Tessa is doing much better. :chili: :chili: lots of hugs and kisses to Tessa. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Tessa, sweetie so happy you are feeling much better!!! You sure gave your mama... and us! a scare there for a bit but you're a fiesty little girl and you came thru it OK!!! now you just cuddle up with your mommy and let her give you lots and lots of loving!!! she's so good at that.... right?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so glad sweet Tessa is feeling better! I was out of town this weekend and am just now catching up on things. What a relief. And Tessa, I'm sure it was just as hard on your mommy leaving you at the place with the needles. Number one because she loves you so much and wants to be with you all the time. And two, because she knew it would be scary for you since you had been left behind once before.

Tessa, this is Jett. I'm so glad ur feeling better. I was really scawed when I heard u waz sick. I want to pway wif u someday and u can't be sick if we is gonna pway. And don't tell anybody, but I gets really scawed too when my mommy gets too far away from me. You can just ask Auntie Leslie cuz she saw it this weekend at some big pwace with wots of people and dogs called a show. If my mommy walked too far away from me, even if Auntie Leslie or Uncle Billy was wif me, I gots scawed and didn't care who knew it then. I had a couple of homes before I came to my mommy and my sister Zoe and I want to make sure I stay! Now I kind of like to keep it a secwet. Don't want to ruin my tuff guy image.

Love,
Jett


----------

